# Portage Night Tournament!



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Here's the Portage night tournament! This will fill up so don't wait to get your spot!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Can anybody fish it or do you have to belong to the circuit


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Straley said:


> Can anybody fish it or do you have to belong to the circuit


Anyone can fish it.


----------

